# Need advice retained placenta @24 hrs post kidding



## PattySh (Mar 12, 2011)

S'more gave birth last nite  to twins around 10pm. This morning she had no placenta hanging and looked like she'd eaten it. Well this evening she had a long rope hanging to hock height, Fluid still in it so it was heavy and I thought it would come out. Gave a gentle tug and it was solidly in there so I came in and got her an oxy shot. Gave her a little over 1cc as she's a small goat. Not sure what to do now. I just checked her 1/2 hr ago and it's still there. Going back out soon to check again. Should I give her antibiotics, she seems fine no temp. She's been milked out 3 times since kidding.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't help you now, but for future trouble I bought a formula from Fir Meadow called Ewe-Tur-N that helps expel the afterbirth, plus help them have an easy kidding.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 13, 2011)

When Nissan did that, the vet told me to keep up the oxy every 4 hours, give Pen G, and do a uterine flush...but this was 4 days post kidding.  (She didn't have a rope hanging out, but started running a fever and acting 'off')


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't recall the exact dosage, but 1 cc sounds like a pretty small dose.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 13, 2011)

Oxytocin dosage is 1cc / 100#

Donna Finley
Finley Boers


----------



## freemotion (Mar 13, 2011)

How is she this morning?


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 13, 2011)

For expelling the placenta, you would want to do 1cc.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 13, 2011)

Not alot of change. No fever. tissues hanging lower almost to the ground so I tied it up with baling twine back to hock level (maybe the added bailing twine will tug on it?),  placenta still firmly in there. Gave her longacting antibiotic, more oxy  and milked her again. Waiting and watching for a bit longer. All lamed up today, took a flying leap down a slippery flight of stairs yesterday afternoon , hurts when I move, back, ankle, wrist. Just what I need. Painful to get to the barn nonless do anything. Grateful for my milking machine today, made the husband carry it to and fro!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 13, 2011)

Man, sounds like you had a rough day! Hope you heal quickly. 

I had a doe that retained her placenta. After 2 days my vet had me give her a shot of Estrumate. That finally expelled the rest of the placenta. My doe was ultrasounded before and after so I know stuff was still in there and I know it was all expelled.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks. I'll live lucky I didn't break anything! Clipping dogs today sore back and all. I need to go back down to the barn and check on her, on late lunch break grabbing a bite to eat. Boy, I need to get some of those drugs you have on hand! I may have to make a vet call.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 13, 2011)

Its not recomended to pull on the placenta...so I would call the vets and get some drugs in her to move that out.  Good luck with her.

And take care of yourself!! Ouch!! Darn ice!! Springs coming soon..it will all be mud soon!! And thats just fine by me!!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 14, 2011)

I do know not to pull hard on a placenta (can cause severe bleeding), but thinking it was trapped behind a closed cervix I did do a minor tug (I've delivered alot of pups!).  Well update: S'more did pass some tissue after it hung all day, but looks like it has just umbilical cords and tissue (what was hanging) , I don't find the placenta so I am assuming it is still retained. Giving her some more penicillin  and calling the vet tomorrow(unless she passes the rest overnite) Still no fever and milked her out again, she is surprisingly acting very normal.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 14, 2011)

My female acted normal and never had a fever or anything when she retained some placenta. The vet said they are very resilient when it comes to stuff like this.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 14, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> I do know not to pull hard on a placenta (can cause severe bleeding)


  Good!!!  

Hope she gets rid of that soon!  For her and you!


----------

